# My compositions



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Done on Sibelius, bit raw but I'm quite pleased with them:

http://www.youtube.com/user/beetzart77?feature=mhee

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's my page on score exchange with a bit of background, etc.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I found lots to hear and much sweetness in your piece. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Billy said:


> I found lots to hear and much sweetness in your piece. Thanks for sharing it!


No problem, glad you like them. Thank you.


----------



## gpaulot (Aug 14, 2013)

I have just started with Sibelius
Which version do you use?


----------

